# Admission In AMC As A Paying Cadet



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

My NET score is 151, Fsc 916/1100 & Matriculation 961. Do i stand a chance as a Paying Cadet in AMC?


----------



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

If your father is serving then yes, strong chances.If he is retired, then it might be a little difficult but still last year's closing merit was 78%, so you might just make it in...


----------



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes my father is serving currently in pakistan army! Inshallah lets hope so


----------



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

My merit no. is 1161


----------



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sorry then, I dont think there's much of a chance, this time there has been a drastic increase in competition and overall scores... My merit no. is 781 and according to w&r there's not much of a chance for me in mbbs...


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

Sam


----------



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

Well hope for the best! BDS is not a bad option though


----------



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

It isn't but I was hoping for mbbs... I hope I don't get in on BDS, that way I can use my army seat for next year... Though things don't always go our way


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

sam can you give me any idea about my admission in AMC as PC.my merit no. is 522


----------



## Imra (May 11, 2015)

*Any One Please Tell Me Thats What's The Merit For Paying Cadets In AMC ?*

My marx in fsc part 1 are 417 and i git 936 marx in matric...is there any chance to get admission in Amc as PC ?!?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Imra said:


> My marx in fsc part 1 are 417 and i git 936 marx in matric...is there any chance to get admission in Amc as PC ?!?


not much try to score gud in net!


----------



## Imra (May 11, 2015)

But i have heard that for PC merit is low ?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Imra said:


> But i have heard that for PC merit is low ?


yeah its lower than its 4 civilians but m afraid not that low however if ur able to score around 170 in net3 u can do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Imra (May 11, 2015)

In Sha Allah ....  i have strong faith in Allah


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Imra said:


> In Sha Allah ....  i have strong faith in Allah


----------

